# Visiting dogs?



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

Do those of you with livestock guardian dogs allow friends to bring their dogs over? Obviously not in the goat pen, but as an example my hay guy brought his dog with when he delivered. I typically ask that the dog stay in the vehicle, but mostly because our farm dog (non lgd) who passed this fall was very protective and would fight any dog who came. Including our lgd if he got out.
Would the dogs know the difference between allowed dogs and strays? Or is that asking for trouble? My 7 year old maremma has taken to any dog we have gotten and property introduced. But I haven’t tried allowing dogs that aren’t staying to say hi.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I let my LGD meet visiting family and friend’s dogs. Sometimes she likes them and sometimes she doesn’t. Some seem like more of a threat to “her goats” I guess.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Loose dogs are absolutely not allowed on our property. Canines are the #1 predator to goats and I don't want my LGDs to think that it's okay for them to be running around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No other dogs allowed on my property. I'm not willing to take chances.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No.


----------

